# 1986 300zx ?s new to nissan



## Tunerfish (Mar 10, 2012)

I just recently bought a 86 300zx non-turbo i was wondering what performance upgrades you all recommend. And if there is anything i should watch out for.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

ZBUM's New Nissan Z31 300ZX Frequently Asked Questions

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com .. REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM

Performance is minimal without a turbo or unlimited money. If you want to go fast in a Z31, you need a turbo. If you just want handling upgrades, basic stuff like shocks/struts, bushings, driveline mounts, springs, etc are available.

Things to watch for: timing belt service, rust, subframe bushings, more rust, leaky t-tops, gauge cluster failures, injector/fuel rail leaks, front caliper leaks, ball joints, tension rod bushings, and rust.

Overall, the Z31 is a solid car. Do some reading and enjoy your new ride.


----------

